# 03 spec front grille removal



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey guys i know this is newbie but how the hell do i get the front grille off to remove the emblem....im not much of a hands on guy and have no experience with stuff so any help would be appreciated....i need details...


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow no one has taken their grille off, huh thx for the help


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

Gotta have a little patience there sometimes man.  

I don't know of many who have actually taken off the front grill to remove that oversized hamburger, but I'll tell you how I did it. I used a set of needle nosed pliers to reach down and break off the ends of the tabs.

You'll notice that they installed by pushing the plastic though and then melted the ends to seal it to the grill. Snap enough away so that it'll fit back through the grill and that puppy will fall right out. 

I suggest then you attach it to a gold chain and wear it around your neck while attending all the lot nights in your area.

(Just kidding about the last part by the way.)


----------



## Phill The Thrill (Mar 7, 2003)

johnp69 said:


> *Hey guys i know this is newbie but how the hell do i get the front grille off to remove the emblem....im not much of a hands on guy and have no experience with stuff so any help would be appreciated....i need details... *


Dude there's like 6 to 8 plastic plugs and 6-8 metal clamps (on the inside of the grille) 
Open your hood, use a small screw driver to carefully poop the plastic plug out.
Remove the metal clamps from the inside of the grille. (look which way they came off, so you remember how to put them back)
carefully pull the grille out.
I used a soldering gun to melt the plastic on the Nissan emblem, then I stuck the SE-R badge on the grille.

Took me 15 minutes

good luck bud
Phill


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

hey guys thanks for the help and suggestions on removing the emblem on grille, its off and i wear it proudly everywhere i go......lol ill post a pic soon thanks again


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

I took the Nissan emblems off and the Sentra off. Looks GREAT so far, im gonna get the sers off the side as soon as it stops raining and warms up again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

I took a blow torch to my front hamburger. Came off in about 2 seconds, and then I use a Sharpie to touch up the grill paint (made two pin head size marks). Looks just fine!


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Quaz said:


> *I took the Nissan emblems off and the Sentra off. Looks GREAT so far, im gonna get the sers off the side as soon as it stops raining and warms up again. *


I shaved the sentra and model type on my b-13, but would never remove the center Nissan Emblem on the rear. The only emblem I intend to shave on my Spec is the "Sentra" on the rear, and the "B.K. Whopper" on the grill. Looks very clean, without an emblem, also looks aweful with a SE-R emblem on the grill, don't do it.(IMO) Is it Illegal to shave all the decals off of the rear of your car? What does the cop do when he pulls you over for having a Yellow car and no info on the back?


----------

